# Caved and getting a gender scan in 2 weeks! Scan pic included!



## MrsM17

Was going to stay Team green but I have crumbled, I don't want the gender disappointment at the birth.

Here is bubs at 13 weeks

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/rilou81/20140618_1037252_zps78216fea.jpg


----------



## lau86

Aww cute! Looks like they are sucking their thumb!


----------



## Mum2threeboys

Good luck! What are you hoping for? Can't see a nub in this pic :flower:


----------



## MrsM17

Hoping for a girl. I swayed too. 

I also could not see a nub all the way through the scan which drove me mad, oh well. 2 weeks today!

Yes its almost identical to my sons scan pic where he is also sucking his thumb, too cute! x


----------



## Zeri

Difficult to say from the pic. Maybe boy? It's hard to see the nub. Did you try posting at ingender.com?


----------



## mazndave

How did it go? Hope you got to hear pink x


----------



## MrsM17

Thanks but we cancelled!! Hubby wants a suprise and I am warming to the idea again x


----------



## mazndave

Oh my gosh, you're stronger than me then! I really wanted a girl this time and there was no way I could resist finding out! Well I hope you get a nice pink surprise when baby is born then, although once they're here and in your arms I bet it won't matter nearly as much as you think it will beforehand xx


----------

